# Vermont Castings Montpelier review



## allhandsworking (Oct 12, 2009)

Ok starting the second season with the Montpelier and I still really like the insert! If you have had some experience with the unit please give your opinion. If you had a bad install that is not the stoves fault so please be fare! A good install includes proper chimney with flue liner and an insulated block off plate at the damper area. Also don't write a review if your wood has not been seasoned buy you for at least a year! Purchased seasoned wood does not count because its not really seasoned! 

I used the unit for primary heat and saved about 400 gallons of heating oil. My wood supply was sub par so I did have some blackening on the glass. This year My wood supply is better! I have had 6 fires so far and have not had to clean the glass once. The stove is also much hotter. This is with a small fire due to it being early in the fall! I now split smaller also about 4" average 6" for overnight. On start up I used to keep door cracked open for about 10 minutes. Now I learned to just use some more kindling and I can close door almost immediately! I keep learning more tricks about the insert thanks to this Forum! Anyway lets consolidate our our reviews here. There had been a lot of VC bashing and I think a lot of it has been due to bad installs and wet fire wood! So lets be fare. check out the video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TW6bgkRrelM


----------



## logger (Oct 12, 2009)

I think a lot of the VC bashing was due to their newer line of products and their performances, or lack there of.  I've heard bad stories about replacement parts and their customer service dept.  Aren't they made in China these days?


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 12, 2009)

I was directing this review towards people that actually have a Montpelier insert!  I guess you didnt read my post?


----------



## mellow (Oct 12, 2009)

Nice video, but all I could think of was.. bueller.. bueller


----------



## YZF1R (Oct 12, 2009)

As I've stated in other threads, I am happy with mine. It's been burning for the last couple days straight. Burned here and there for about six weeks after the install last spring, so this will be my first full year with it. Clean glass, white refractory panels, great secondary’s, lots of heat, etc. all with the primary air completely closed after wood load has charred which is about 20 minutes after new fire or 5 minutes after re-load.

Yes, I'm aware it will be costly to replace a refractory panel if one bust's up compared to a fire brick and I am careful not to bang it with tools or splits. I am careful not to open the door hard against the stop as I'm concerned of snapping the cast door frame. This concern may also apply to other stoves and inserts. 

I'm sure they all have there plusses and minuses, but I really am satisfied with my Montpelier and I am very pleased with it.

Steve


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 13, 2009)

mellow said:
			
		

> Nice video, but all I could think of was.. bueller.. bueller



Oh my god i sound like the teacher from "Farris Buellers day off" Thanks alot just when I thought I was getting old! Now im boring too! AAHHH!


----------



## mxvet747 (Oct 13, 2009)

Looks like a great insert. Does it give off a decent amount of heat??


----------



## rock4200 (Oct 13, 2009)

This is my first year with the Montpelier I sold a Buck 21 to upgrade to the VC. The Buck 21 was just a little small 18" log maximum. So far I am very pleased with the VC, I have a single family rancher and the stove is in the finished basement, inserted into an exterior wall chimney. I have not made a block off plate yet but I do have a full 6" SS linear running to it. The amount of wood you can put the stove is adequate for a long over night burn. Again it also depends on the type of wood.  Most people who have trouble or poor heat output I can bet it is due to poor unseasoned wood. The stove looks as great as it performs. I have the Mead surround and it looks great.  Yesterday the house was st 65* after the stove heated up the house was 75* two hours later not bad for a cold Oct. night  outside temp. was around 49*. The real test will be in the middle of winter, but I also have about 7-8 cords of well season wood so I am ready. The stove cost me 2000.00 with the surround since  bought a display model never burned in just sat on the floor and I installed myself since the linear was there from my first stove. I actually made money selling my Buck and buying the VC after the tax rebate.   This stove is a nice stove nothing to worry about.


----------



## logger (Oct 13, 2009)

allhandsworking said:
			
		

> I was directing this review towards people that actually have a Motpelier insert!  I guess you didnt read my post?


Your post said if you have had some experience with.  My experience was through my research and most signs pointed to stay away from VC and the reasons why.  Seems like yours has got you in a grumpy mood already.


----------



## mxvet747 (Oct 13, 2009)

This guy is a VC hater, don't let it ruin your day..


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 13, 2009)

mxvet747 said:
			
		

> Looks like a great insert. Does it give off a decent amount of heat??



I only use my central heating when I was away on work ! My wife is not confidant yet to use it. I went from over 1k gallons heating oil to about 200 so I would say yes! I have a 1800 sft home central chimney with good insulation and half of my windows updated! When very cold out my living room is in the 70s upstairs around 68! When I cleaned my chimney this summer I had about a cup of creosote. I may skip sweeping next summer because my wood supply is better seasoned.


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 13, 2009)

WOW I put two 6" oak splits super seasoned on about 1/2 hour ago and cant keep my hand within 1' of the blower vent! Super hot! I didn't want to use any of my oak yet but couldn't wait! fan on about half way, air 3/4 closed! I didn't have any prim seasoned wood, especially Oak last year so this is new!


----------



## logger (Oct 14, 2009)

mxvet747 said:
			
		

> This guy is a VC hater, don't let it ruin your day..


I was just busting chops cause he got all flustered about my post.  I dont hate VC at all.  My uncle has one in his cabin that I love.  I just heard some negative stories about the way the company has been heading.  They were my first choice for my last stove until I did some more researching and decided on a Jotul.  Best of luck with the stoves.


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 17, 2009)

logger said:
			
		

> mxvet747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Boy you don't let up do you! How did I get flustered? I have actually been ignoring you! But here goes. Your comments are incorrect. Starting with Vermont casting being built in china! Jotul.. isn't it built in Norway? You know the country that nominated a man for the Nobel Piece prize who's only contribution to peace is stapling fliers to telephone poles and being President for 11 days! 

Aren't there any threads about Jotuls you can disrupt!


----------



## mikepinto65 (Oct 17, 2009)

logger said:
			
		

> mxvet747 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They would have been my top choice too, I think VC has some of the best looking stoves out hands down


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2009)

allhandsworking said:
			
		

> logger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You aren't the posting cop around here. I am. It is a public forum. Let's keep it civil and the politics in The Ash Can.


----------



## EricC (Oct 17, 2009)

logger said:
			
		

> I think a lot of the VC bashing was due to their newer line of products and their performances, or lack there of.  I've heard bad stories about replacement parts and their customer service dept.  Aren't they made in China these days?



The VC rep I talked to today told me Vermont. He went into detail on the plant so I doubt he was lying.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 17, 2009)

VC stoves are in fact still made in Vermont.


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 18, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> allhandsworking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't want to be a posting cop! Thanks for getting involved! I mearly wanted peoples opinions on the VC Montpelier, an educated opinion from people who have a montpelier. There are a lot of Jotel owners that like to bash VC. There are other threads specifically for that as you know. The montpelier is a new product that deserves a far shake! I am trying to have a helpfull thread here for the readers. Good or bad if it is from someone that has a montpelier it will be good info for everyone. Isn't that the whole purpose of this site!


----------



## bren582 (Oct 18, 2009)

Concerning the refractory issue, its a non issue in my book.. I have a Hearthstone Clydesdale, going on my second one in fact, and the soapstone refractory lines the firebox. I'm not sure how expensive a replacement stone would be but can imagine it would be a great deal more compared to the popcorn bricks that line some stoves.. 

So I am very careful when loading and working the fire. Every material has inherent strength and weakness. For soapstone the strength being high heat storage and weakness being prone to cracking if handled hard.  When I was last in to visit my local dealer the Clydesdale floor sample had a cracked side soapstone. Broke in 2 pieces.. Turns out it broke when they were putting the thing together and the stone fell over.  It seems to be common sense, if its fragile, Handle it with care..


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 18, 2009)

bren582 said:
			
		

> Concerning the refractory issue, its a non issue in my book.. I have a Hearthstone Clydesdale, going on my second one in fact, and the soapstone refractory lines the firebox. I'm not sure how expensive a replacement stone would be but can imagine it would be a great deal more compared to the popcorn bricks that line some stoves..
> 
> So I am very careful when loading and working the fire. Every material has inherent strength and weakness. For soapstone the strength being high heat storage and weakness being prone to cracking if handled hard.  When I was last in to visit my local dealer the Clydesdale floor sample had a cracked side soapstone. Broke in 2 pieces.. Turns out it broke when they were putting the thing together and the stone fell over.  It seems to be common sense, if its fragile, Handle it with care..



WE had a prefab fireplace with refractory lining.  It had cracks in the 1970s and still had cracks in the 1990s it worked fine!


----------



## allhandsworking (Oct 18, 2009)

Here is another video.  I made pizza in the insert last night.  It came out perfect!  better that my GE.  Pizza likes high heat.  The crust was nice and crispy.  If you make your own pizza try it.  The kids loved it and the wife thought I was nuts as usual. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYjfsD5Kv3M


----------



## rover47 (Nov 2, 2009)

Ok here we go, got the break in stuff out of the way. Last night night had the first real attempt at heating. With a thermometer on the top of the door arch it ran about 300. The glass stays clean and the bottom floor of the house is around 70. The fan noise is very acceptable. So far I like this insert. When I  was running it at lower temps for break in the glass did get a little dirty. 
 :coolsmile:


----------



## allhandsworking (Nov 2, 2009)

jrandall said:
			
		

> Ok here we go, got the break in stuff out of the way. Last night night had the first real attempt at heating. With a thermometer on the top of the door arch it ran about 300. The glass stays clean and the bottom floor of the house is around 70. The fan noise is very acceptable. So far I like this insert. When I was running it at lower temps for break in the glass did get a little dirty.
> :coolsmile:



Hey coolsmile 300 on the door means your burning somewhere in the 400 to 500 range at the insert top! One of the other posters keeps his thermometer in the right heat exhaust port might be more accurate? Its tough though with flush insert, no place to put thermometer!  Do you have your smoke detector and CO detector!  Sorry Im a firefighter!

Get that baby crankin tonight!


----------



## yanksforever (Nov 2, 2009)

Can't We All Just Get Along?    ;-) 

We all love the stoves we bought...thats why we bought them. 
And we all have the right to post to any subject. That's what makes this forum and America 
a great place to live. Just smile and play nice!  :cheese: 
Love my Jotul and my Hearthstone! We are all just a happy bunch of Pyros!  :bug:


----------



## rover47 (Nov 2, 2009)

I'll give it a closer look tonight the needle on the thermometer was just getting into the burn range just barely 300. Yes on the smoke and c/o detectors. I could move it near one of the air outlets. That air was hot but not burn your hand hot. Of course I could not hold my hand there very long! I was thinking of mabe a remote electronic probe into the collar by the liner. 
   Lets go Yankees!


----------



## allhandsworking (Nov 3, 2009)

jrandall said:
			
		

> I'll give it a closer look tonight the needle on the thermometer was just getting into the burn range just barely 300. Yes on the smoke and c/o detectors. I could move it near one of the air outlets. That air was hot but not burn your hand hot. Of course I could not hold my hand there very long! I was thinking of mabe a remote electronic probe into the collar by the liner.
> Lets go Yankees!



Let me know if you find any thing that works (Electronic probe)


----------



## Tech Dude (Nov 4, 2009)

Most issues with this stove revolve around the elongated escape channel for the flue gases.  This means a little bit longer and hotter start up fire.  Pay particular attention to the initial start up with smaller pieces than usual building slowly to larger pieces of dry split wood.  The unit is not forgiving on short chimneys (less than 14"), convoluted chimney liner runs and unseasoned wood.  If you have a short chimney, it helps to knock out the handle in the flue collar pull down creating a little more draft.  Also, ensure after installation, the main upper baffle is all the way back and flat.  Don't let the ashes get above the primary air channels in the front under the front brick.  Also, remove the brick and baffle underneath if the unit starts to struggle all of a sudden aqnd clean it out.  Pain to clean out but that's the price to pay for front loaded easy to access and maintain blower position - no ash dump.


----------



## ldedeo (Nov 4, 2009)

This will be my 2nd season with the VC Montpelier. Also had the problem with the blackened glass when we first strated using it, but this has improved this season. Do not like that it takes so long for the thermostaticly controlled fan to kick in. It says 20 minutes, but have seen it as long as 1 hour. May seem petty, but do like that it will shut down on it's own. We can hear the fan from the bedroom when it is almost all the way up and it can be annoying when it starts turning on and off when the fire starts dieing out. Has to be cleaned out daily, but not a biggie. I would expect that with wood. Would be nice to have a space that I could mount a thermometer. Our opening to the fireplace was a little larger than there surrounds could accomodate, so I designed and had a custom one built. Turned out cheaper, but was a little more work for me. Would be nice to have better customer support from VC. This is there product. Before finding this forum, I had a problem and they said to contact store I bought it from, but they where closed. This season will be the real test.


----------



## rover47 (Nov 4, 2009)

Reading another thread about all the problems with this insert all I can say is I'm not having any problems at all.
  Twice now I have timed the blower, It comes on at about 36min. after start up from cold. The temp on the door arch is around 150.
  I run the blower at about the 7 o:clock position and never touch it. My wife who was concerned about "white noise" hasn't said anything yet. I just looked and the info tag is wedged under the blower, when I moved it it made some more noise so back it goes under the blower!
  The glass stays clean, this morning all it needed was a quick squirt with some Windex and a wipe with a paper towel.
  The insert was installed Oct. 22nd and I have been using it almost every day since.
   I think this stove likes a tall chimney, mine is a two story on an outside wall with a full liner sealed top and bottom. There are pics of the install on the site. And I think the real key is good wood.
   My unit is was manufactured Oct.30 2008, maybe VC has made some improvements over the first ones out . I like this insert, gee maybe the Jotul in the kitchen will get a rest this year......not!


----------



## moheat (Nov 11, 2009)

1st of all, I'd like to thank everyone on this forum for all the great information and insight. It was instrumental in helping me make an informed decision, both on the unit and dealer/installer. Anyway, I ordered a Montpelier insert 2 weeks ago Saturday and was told probably a 5-6 week wait. Lo and behold it was installed yesterday...woohoo! Had our 1st small starter fire last night. I didn't think we'd have any fan action and would probably see clouded up glass, but the fan kicked in after about 30 mins (noise was very unobtrusive), and the glass stayed completely clean. Even my teenage daughter, who doesn't have much good to say about anything, remarked how good it looked. Starter fire #2 scheduled for tonight. Hopefully a full burn this weekend to keep the wife toasty (priority 1). Will definitely give a full review after some real use.


----------



## Arlo (Nov 12, 2009)

allhandsworking said:
			
		

> logger said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grow up!


----------



## allhandsworking (Nov 12, 2009)

Arlo said:
			
		

> allhandsworking said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh another Jotul owner with VC envy?  Buddy your about 3 weeks too late!


----------



## Tech Dude (Nov 12, 2009)

jrandall said:
			
		

> Reading another thread about all the problems with this insert all I can say is I'm not having any problems at all.
> Twice now I have timed the blower, It comes on at about 36min. after start up from cold. The temp on the door arch is around 150.
> I run the blower at about the 7 o:clock position and never touch it. My wife who was concerned about "white noise" hasn't said anything yet. I just looked and the info tag is wedged under the blower, when I moved it it made some more noise so back it goes under the blower!
> The glass stays clean, this morning all it needed was a quick squirt with some Windex and a wipe with a paper towel.
> ...


----------



## Tech Dude (Nov 12, 2009)

If you hear excessive blower noise, it may be from the sheet metal shield over the blower motor in the center of the fan.  The shield may be reacting to the magnets changing polarity in the motor.  The noise is like an electric razor.  To correct this, remove the door/ash lip assembly with the two large Phillips screws on the left and right behind the left and right doors.  With a slotted screwdriver, pry the shield up a bit and replace the ash lip/door assembly.  Make sure you engage the gasket or ashes will get sucked into the blower.


----------



## azsteven (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi, I'm new to this forum, and I've had the VC Montpelier for about a month now. I'd like to ask the more experienced Montpelier owners about fuel load and burn times.

Thus far, I have not loaded the fire box up full. I bring in logs in a milk crate, and I figure that with logs sticking out the top, a full create is about 1.3 cu ft. I think the most I've put in was about 1.0 cu ft at once. When I've done this, the unit produces good heat with the primary air control all the way to the right. However the fire burns down to glowing coals in about 3 hours, and the insert is producing a lot less heat. 

The literature from VC suggests a 9-hour burn time, and some other people on this site have said they had similar burn times. So I want to hear about how much fuel you put, in, what kind of burn times you're seeing, and whether your Montpelier is producing heat at the end of that long cycle. 

Thanks for your input!
Aaron


----------



## YZF1R (Nov 12, 2009)

I reload mine full. Once burning well my primary air is all the way off with the wood still burning and vigorous secondary’s. My average load is within an inch or so of the secondary burn tubes. Also, out to the front within about an inch of the "andirons", with a slight slant to the rear so nothing will roll out into the glass as it burns. (Or nothing big anyway.) I find it will take off easier if I pull coals up to the front and above the ash ledge and sit the front row on them. I also try to not pull coals into the primary air holes just over the rear of the ash ledge and plug them. In other words, it's pretty well stuffed. It will go about 8 hrs., but will be way down at that point with low heat. The blower will still be running though. The blower will run for quite a few more hours if I keep the coals freshly raked and the primary air all the way open. To really keep it cooking without an overly large pile of coals building up, I would say about an honest six hours, although I usually reload in about five hours. So, yes, I "can" go all night and relight with coals in the morning, but for real world heat I reload in the middle of the night when I'm up for that nightly trip I seem to need to make now that I'm older.

Steve


----------



## nwohguy (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi everyone.  I am another proud owner of a VC Montpelier.   We just had it installed last weekend.  I love the heat output and my wife loves the looks of it   We have had three break in fires and now ready to let her go full speed.  I have read on other threads where users have placed a thermometer on their insert.  Does anyone have one on your Mont?  If so where did you place it and what temperature is the safe range to burn at?   And where do you purchase a thermometer to use in this situation?   I really enjoy reading and gaining valuable information from this site.  Thanks.


----------



## av8roc (Nov 13, 2009)

nwohguy said:
			
		

> Hi everyone.  I am another proud owner of a VC Montpelier.   We just had it installed last weekend.  I love the heat output and my wife loves the looks of it   We have had three break in fires and now ready to let her go full speed.  I have read on other threads where users have placed a thermometer on their insert.  Does anyone have one on your Mont?  If so where did you place it and what temperature is the safe range to burn at?   And where do you purchase a thermometer to use in this situation?   I really enjoy reading and gaining valuable information from this site.  Thanks.



Bump.

Haven't had mine installed yet but I was wondering the same thing..


----------



## rover47 (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a magnetic thermometer on the center of the arch of the door. I run around 150/200. Allhands thought it was a little hot if I recall. It could be my thermometer. 
  I have noticed a funny thing lately, the warmer the insert the quieter the fans seem any one else experience this?


----------



## ldedeo (Nov 13, 2009)

Really?????? I also have a magnetic thermometer that I have on the arch of the door and it typicaly runs around 300 +- 20 and it seems to run good there. Any input would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## allhandsworking (Nov 22, 2009)

Burn times... I notice with a good bed of ash I will have hot coals hours later sometimes the next day when im cleaning out the ash i find chunks of glowing coals! When they say 8hour burn times I think they mean that you will have some coals left. The peak heat output is probably like 4 hours then it slowly drops after that. 

I purchased a Rutland thermometer off EBAY it is half moon shaped. The magnet is at the top of the therm. So if you stick it to the arch of the door you can let it overhang near the glass. I get temp from 300 to 550. I removed the surround and tested the top with the therm and was getting sym. temp. so I think it is as accurate as your going to get as far as temp reading!

I had another therm last year that was round so it would just stick to the door fram it would only get to about 200.  Anyway the 2 year old got to it and distroyed it.


----------



## propertyguy (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm new to the forum as far as posting is concerned, but dug through all the postings on the VC Montpelier before deciding to purchase one.  We decided to go with it because of the absolute flush mount, its looks and the large viewing area...I have to say it's a champion in those areas.  I felt like I needed to post about my experience because you all were very helpful

I did a *self install*, full reline, and found the stove VERY easy to install.  VC did a great design job by putting wheels on the back, it made sliding in/positioning a breeze.  I took off the door, ashlip assembly and all of the refractory panels inside to make the carrying weight inside a little easier.  One thing we did NOT do, contrary to the posts on the forum is a block off plate with insulation.  We live in the SW US and our winters don't get terribly cold like they do for many of you.  The dealer I bought the stove from has installed 100's of them and they never do block off plates.  They are also in a colder climate.  So whatever that's worth, I thought I'd share.

We've broken the stove in and are starting to burn it hotter and hotter - it seems to work great (even burned a large unsplit log last night over a hot bed of coals, it did amazingly well!).  Overall this insert has converted our large main room from a lukewarm feel with the furnace on into a VERY pleasant room to sit in, filled with radiant heat.  No more "cold feet, have to bundle up" complaints from the Mrs.  Also, I find the burn of this stove to be fantastic - we had an Avalon Rainier in our last home - this Montpelier is far superior, both from a viewing area size and fire movement perspective (though the Avalon pumped out more heat I think).

One question for you all....we are going to need to get another surround (we ordered caprice).  Does anyone have the Bevel surround they reference on their website?  I can't find any pictures of it and would like to see it before I order it.  The caprice doesn't work well with our hearth setup.

*If anyone has any questions about a self install of this unit, I will be glad to share my experience, just ask.  I did a few things like run power inside the firebox, etc, to make the install extra clean (no exposed power cord).  If you want pictures I can see about snapping a few.  Let me know.
*
I am planning to purchase an ash vac to make the cleanout easier, especially with the air holes in the lower front, that area seems to fill up quickly.  I ordered the love-less cougar, what are your experiences with those?


----------



## marcoengineering (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, this is my first time posting.  I just installed a Montpelier Insert in my home this past August.  Works great, love the unit, the wife does as well.  I have the classic black with the mead surround, worked great with my "picture window" fireplace.  The only issue I have to date(other than the lower speeds fan hum), is that I just started to notice cracks forming in the firebrick plates.  So far the back and both sides, I need to look over the bottom when I clean out the ashes.  I have not over fired it and I am careful to place the logs as not to bang the sides.  Is this normal?  I have tried to contact MHSC and the place I bought from, Discount Wood Stoves, but have not heard back from either place yet.  I understand these pieces are coverd by a lifetime warranty, but I do have to admit I was concerned about them when I was looking for units, but the wife loved the full glass viewing area and the price was good too.   I have a New Engander NC-13i installed in the cabin up north(which works very well and was very well priced and bought through ACE hardware stores) and I must say that when the stove was shipped with a cracked brick(which are the standard fire brick block) and missing screw, one call to New Englander and the parts were at my door in 3 days.  So I am a bit concerned as well with the customer service so far.  The bricks are not falling apart yet, just have hairline cracks in center of all that seem to open up when they get hot.  I am not sure if this is normal for these stones or if in another month or so they will have fallen apart?  Any knowledge or comments on this issue would be great.  I do appreciate all the comments and information that are on these posts I have learned alot by reading all of them.  Thanks....Mark


----------



## jfournier (Jan 18, 2010)

marcoengineering said:
			
		

> So I am a bit concerned as well with the customer service so far.  The bricks are not falling apart yet, just have hairline cracks in center of all that seem to open up when they get hot.  I am not sure if this is normal for these stones or if in another month or so they will have fallen apart?  Any knowledge or comments on this issue would be great.  I do appreciate all the comments and information that are on these posts I have learned alot by reading all of them.  Thanks....Mark



I've heard that the little cracks are normal, just gotta keep an eye on them, and if they open up too far call your dealer and have them get you new ones under warranty.  I have a crack in the big brick on the right, it doesn't look like I hit it with wood, just normal wear and tear, i guess...


----------



## marcoengineering (Jan 18, 2010)

Guess I am glad to hear that sort of.  How old is your insert?  Does anyone have an older/original insert with the same cracked brick issue?  If they never break apart I am fine with that, but my fear is having to get a new set of bricks every year or two, but with a lifetime warranty I have to assume all is good, or some of have a "bad" set of bricks.  Still have not heard back from the Dealer or MHSC (Vermont Castings).  IF/when I get a reply I will post what they have to say, Thanks.......Mark


----------



## jfournier (Jan 18, 2010)

I'd say it's about 5-6 cord old (in the middle of its second season). I noticed the crack in December of '09, if that helps.  My stove arrived at the installers in September of '08, so it may have been made after the first batch they made had issues, but possibly not...


----------



## marcoengineering (Jan 26, 2010)

I just heard back from the VC dealer today and they said the vermont castings will replace the brick if the cracks get to be 1/4" or larger.  I assume that means width and not length.  My crack in the back brick is about 1/16" right now the other two bricks are still just hairline.  I sent him another email asking what the procedure was.  Has anybody got new bricks under the lifetime warranty for the Montpilier Insert from VC?  Thanks....Mark


----------



## marcoengineering (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi guys,

Finally heard back from VC today about the cracks in my fire bricks/blocks.  Here is what they said.

"Cracks are normal and are not of concern unless you can fit a nickel into the crack. Once a nickel fits then the 
brick needs to be replaced. You do have to go through your dealer for your service/warranty." 


Technical Services 
Monessen Hearth Systems

Hope this helps someone out there,  Still liking my Montpelier alot, but I found out it works best with dry seasoned wood, I'll have better planned and be all set for next year.  Even bought an electric 7 ton splitter from Harbor Frieght Tools, works great for my residential and cabin use.

Thanks.....Mark


----------

